# Developing a Following on FaceBook Pages



## outrageoustees (Feb 25, 2010)

I am going bonkers trying to figure out how to get people to Like my Facebook Pages. 



My FB Page for Outrageous Tees hasn't been worked on yet, aminly because it is such a general interest shop I have been focusing more on the niche pages as I learn.

For ClimbAddict, I am currently running a giveaway promo, where people need to Like my page and then enter for a random drawing, but so far I have gotten 3 Likes - in 3 days. Yes, I am Twittering, and have blogged. I even started a climbing-related GROUP hoping I'd be able to draw people to my shop, pages and such. SLOW-GOING!

One of my friends has a business and told me she did $500 in sales via FB referrals in 3 weeks. I was like HOW!? She said "Just Friend everyone!" I looked at her *business page, wondering how that worked, since I cannot Friend people from mine...

She is using a regular personal page instead, with the name of her business....

I see SO many businesses have set themselves up with the personal page and not business page. They have TONS of Friends. 

Another thing that irks me is that, though I have added many other (climbing-related)Business Pages to my business page, I see that the only way to post to their wall is to Like thme. The problem is - The "Likes" show up on my PERSONAL pages - and I don't WANT to have my business-related posts coming back to my personal page. SO annoying.


Can anyone point me to a *decent* Facebook How-To guide. It is all so confusing to me.


Thanks


----------



## morgeaux (Aug 20, 2010)

Don't think of FB as direct marketing. Think of it as a way to interact with your customers and use that interaction to test designs, find out what resonates with people, etc. Find ways of gaining fans via promotions, advertising, and get those friends of yours to also fan your page. Use a feed from Twitter for more social links and find a blogger or two to start talking about your stuff. The social thing will take off, but slowly. FB frowns on businesses having personal pages, and you're limited to 5k friends (last time I checked). We have used FB as a marketing strategy, and currently have over 17k fans. It works, it just takes time.


----------



## outrageoustees (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks - It's not that I am looking to it for direct marketing - But one needs Fans in order to GET interaction. That's what I am working toward. 

It just seems my efforts are not helping to get them. And I look at pages for other busiesses with plenty of fans, and they are doing noting so interesting or seemingly different than I.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

There's a great thread here on just this subject:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t130777.html


----------



## outrageoustees (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks. I've integrated a lot of these tips, but guess I just have to keep plugging along.


----------



## limey (Apr 6, 2006)

I liked you, think your stuff is good.Keep the faith.

Limey


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

One thing you might want to consider is running a Facebook Ad for a while. You can run ads for your page and select the demographic and even the locale that you want to see the ad. In the short term they can be a little run up for your page and help you get some fans. 

Also, follow people who seem like they would be interested in what you have to offer and then make sure you interact with them. Like their posts, make substantive comments, and start forming relationships. 

You need to remember, also, that more isn't always more. You want fans who are interested in what you have to say and what you have to sell. 5,000 followers does you no good if the majority of them aren't interested in your products.


----------



## outrageoustees (Feb 25, 2010)

EnMartian said:


> One thing you might want to consider is running a Facebook Ad for a while.


Guess what? I did that!

Google sent ME a $50 coupon, and had a rep *help* me set up an ad, despite my insisting I preferred to do the set up myself, in my own time. AFTER taking my $5 set-up fee, she called back to say Google wouldn't run the campaign, because it linked to my cafepress shop, and would be "double dipping"(for CP, I suppose....).

Then, I DID get my own website, and was given another $50 coupon from them. Since I had already paid the $5 fee to Google, I was good to go - or so I thought.

The campaign ran - according to Googles auto help, I had a *good* ad. Then after the campaign was done, I got an email from Google CHIDING me for the website I'd linked, and that they were going to punish me with a low score as a landing page! Because (I am GUESSING) my website links to my shop at cafepress. Not sure, as they gave no reason.

Luckily, my sites(website and CP shop) don't appear to be suffering. If anything, I seem to be getting hits on a broader range of keyword searched.

But it has turned me OFF that venue's ad campaign. I may try FB ads, if I can get a coupon, that is!

(Oh, and I got very few hits from that campaign, despite their saying I had created a good one.)

But thanks for the suggestion - I DO appreciate it.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

Just spend ten or twenty bucks to try out the Facebook ads, you can set it up to link to your FB Page so that you'll get more fans out of it.


----------



## blankCLOTHING (Feb 20, 2008)

Are ads really effective? Does any one have any personal experience with it? Also, about how much do they run for?


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi outrageoustees,

I found a good strategy is to join other similar Facebook groups and and Fan pages. People will see your profile and click over to you.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

outrageoustees said:


> Guess what? I did that!
> 
> Google sent ME a $50 coupon, and had a rep *help* me set up an ad, despite my insisting I preferred to do the set up myself, in my own time. AFTER taking my $5 set-up fee, she called back to say Google wouldn't run the campaign, because it linked to my cafepress shop, and would be "double dipping"(for CP, I suppose....).
> 
> ...


Google Ads are a different animal than Facebook ads. We've tried Google ads in the past, and the response has been o.k., but it takes constant monitoring and the response really wasn't worth the money. 

Facebook ads are easier, at least in my opinion, and they do what they're meant to do, which is bring people to your page. What happens after they get there is up to you, but the ads will give you increased exposure. 

There are coupons out there for Facebook ads. If you can find one, give it a try. You won't be out any money, and it might help increase your fan base.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

We've had very good results with adwords, but we did a LOT of split testing and keyword research. The key is to use targeted keywords. "t-shirts", for example, is to broad - you'll get everyone searching for "funny t-shirts", "band t-shirts", "blank t-shirts" and more - and you'll be paying for each ad clicked from those un-targeted visitors. "rock climbing t-shirts", "climbing t-shirts", "rock climbing apparel", "rock climbing novelties" etc. are more targeted, and will result in more specific traffic that's tailored to exactly what you offer. More targeted traffic will result in more conversions for less advertising cost. As far as Google banning your ad, can't say why they'd do that.


----------



## Snottyshirts (Nov 16, 2010)

I tried the facebook ads thing for awhile. It's pretty customizable as far as pricing. You can set it to only spend "x" amount per day so when that amount is reached it no longer charges you per click. I set mine to a low daily amount and checked my stats after about a month and it did seem to drive traffic to my store. I guess you would get more exposure the more you are willing to spend in advertising dollars. Overall I would reccommend giving it a shot.


----------



## IAMTHETREND (Oct 31, 2008)

blankCLOTHING said:


> Are ads really effective? Does any one have any personal experience with it? Also, about how much do they run for?


I have had some success with facebook ads, and they are relatively cheap. As mentioned previously you can set a daily spending limit and really narrow in on a target audience.

It is definitely worth a $20 try.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

We've always wanted to do more with Facebook. The only thing I've done is use the "Suggest to Friends" link on the left side of our Facebook Page. About 40% of the friends make it to My Shirt Connection Page and click "like". I don't know if this is high, low or normal? I'm sure we would have more "likes" if we interacted more and had more meaningful content : )


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

good post....i'll keep following this one.


----------



## MRPRINTER (Nov 12, 2010)

Its funny i am reading all this stuff.
Short and sweet any where the you market your self will work.
I am a reg printer and i got into heat set by chance and i just started doing crazy things o fb
and i get a ton of orders from it.. Look at my face book page r & r printing & mailing
and you will see the feed back and comments people make.
I have 15 minute sales or if they can guess something they get 20% off their orders
you can have the best designs and the lowest prices and you will still not sell.
You have to interact with people. Make them feel part of your world. And that is the secret to selling and marketing. I get al most 1000 hits a day on face book.

Good luck


----------



## outrageoustees (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks Mr. Printer - I DO understand the concepts you mentioned. I have a promo contest running right now on my FB and so far only 1 entry. 37 People "Like" my page and most of them are friends and family that responded when I flat out ASKED them to Like me.

I have on FB personal friend who runs a biz page made via personal, and she is like "I have TONS of Friends!" Well - duh - you made a personal page instead of a biz one.., I thought to myself. 

I have had a SMALL increase in Likes by going through HER list of Friends, and sending message to all the climbing BUSINESS' who have personal page - asked them if they had a Biz page to refer me to, that I wanted to keep my personal page personal....and said I would definitely like their Biz page if they had it, as well as link their website to my web links, and follow on Twitter. Most though - no response.

I run contests, I am active in the climbing community and know hundreds of climbers. My designs are original and though people tell me they like them....the sales don't appear to follow in ratio to my shop/product views.

I KNOW that I need to be more aggressive(while taking care NOT to be obnoxious) but have always had a bit of difficulty with this aspect of marketing. I err on the side of caution for sure, apparently.

I guess I am finding my own answer to my original post - To build FB Following, I just have to keep plugging away, and not expect gains by leaps and bounds, but one human at a time.


Happy New Year to all here at T-shirt Forums, and best wishes for prosperity in 20011!


----------



## peightal (Aug 21, 2010)

I was thinking of having a drawing to give away some gift cards maybe once a month. I seen companies with facebook pages get alot of fans by going that route by then again it may not work for everyone.


----------



## MRPRINTER (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey OUTRAGEOUSTEES.
Why not create something off the wall.
this is going to sound crazy but as a goof i create a card cause i had these people who gave bad checks 
or the wrong amount of money. So now when they come in I hand them a card. They are called Bull**** cards.
I placed them on Face Book and since doing so I have sold almost 300 orders. What I am getting at is 
its great do do everything but you have to do something that is going to make please think and pass your
web site or fave book page around. Take a look at my face book page R & R Printing & Mailing
and you will see what I am talking about.


Good Luck


----------



## outrageoustees (Feb 25, 2010)

I do agree, MrPrinter. I had a very successful promo, mostly through Twitter/climbing discussion sites, where I sent out "ClimbAddict Condoms" (along with stickers of some of my designs, plus one brand logo sticker) as a giveaway. The condoms had my brand logo on the label, along with a climbing-related funny saying. 

link: http://happiegrrrlclimbing.blogspot.com/2010/01/great-climbaddict-pro-motion-and-booty.htmlhttp://climbaddict.blogspot.com/2010/01/great-climbaddict-pro-motion-and-booty.html
I still have a couple hundred of the condoms, and give them away as I run into people. They get *noticed,* and people generally laugh. 

Right now I am traveling on the road, and though I DO have a promo going(as I said above at least a time or two, I think), I am a bit limited(no "send an sase and get stickers" or such). I am - at present - as stated in the OP looking to increase the FB Following(with quality people Liking me). I HAVE a reason for it, and will be developing quality content for the FB page to keep things going. But right now, any content I am adding is getting IGNORED because there simply AREN'T enough people on my page to gain interaction, so far as I can tell....

But thanks, and yes - I have looked at your pages.


----------



## asim (Sep 26, 2010)

I think you need to try facebook ads as they are relatively cheap and are highly targeted advertising.
There is also websites like http:// Fiverr where you can pay 5 dollars and someone can show your fan page to a few thousand of their own followers. This is not very targeted but can yield some results.

I would also advertise your facebook fan page everywhere, on your website, on any printed material, on youtube videos, podcasts etc.

Finally, you need to make sure your facebook landing page is good to covert anyone getting to your page are converted to a like.


----------



## micromaui-closed (Mar 9, 2010)

yeah. I dont think you get customers with FB. you can just keep in touch with them easier. and twitter- thats just a plain waste of time marketing


----------



## outrageoustees (Feb 25, 2010)

I actually seem to have better luck with Twitter(in gaining people who actually are interested in reading my postings, anyway).

With FaceBook, I only have 47 "Likers" (should they be called "Likenesses???" and almost all have come directly from my marketing a contest giveaway in the last 2 weeks. 

On Twitter, I have been very selective on whom I Follow - one spam link and they're out. For my climbing account, I Follow almost all climbers, gear manufacturers, climbing gyms, guide services, media outlets. etc.

And I have everyone "Listed." As default I view the open Twitterstream, but if I am seeing too much crap instead of content, I simply click my "Climbers" list, or my "Rock Gyms" list.... 

I find it easy to develop the back n forth in Twitter, even if I can't do it frequently. And it does transfer to views of my goods, whereas with the FaceBook, except for sending a mass email to my Likenesses, I have no idea as to whether they know I exist.


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

As others have said, it really pays to have a targetted audience. When we started out, it was very basic, but I also had a media magazine site where we covered canadian fitness and bodybuilding shows. Through that site. we ended up sponsoring one of the athletes, she added all her friends to the group. Now we sponsor 8 athletes, with all of them adding their friends lists , we went from 57 members, to almost 1400 followers primarily in the last 2 months. We will also now have a booth at most of the shows this year, as we have gotten closer to the organizations that run the shows and as they have gained trust in us.


----------



## Sport T (Nov 10, 2010)

The best info I have found is from a company called fan reach. They have a course on reaching fans through facebook. Lots of free info at their site and more in depth info they charge for but I felt it was worth the low fee www.fanreach.net


----------



## scaf77 (Jan 10, 2011)

outrageoustees said:


> Thanks - It's not that I am looking to it for direct marketing - But one needs Fans in order to GET interaction. That's what I am working toward.
> 
> It just seems my efforts are not helping to get them. And I look at pages for other busiesses with plenty of fans, and they are doing noting so interesting or seemingly different than I.


Like your page on your personal FB and sud-jest to your friends to like it also.

I have some non t shirts websites and I sent out a message to all my friends that I was trying to promote this site and would appreciate it if they could help me out by becoming fans. I had 100 fans in 2 days.


----------



## outrageoustees (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks, I have done that....and now my siblings are Fans...woohoo!(in jest)

An idea occurred to me the other day. I do well (with ClimbAddict) on Twitter, and have a very good, niche specific, Following. I decided to include the message "Thanks for the Follow! We're on Facebook, too, at ..." when someone Follows me. 

Again it is a slow-moving vehicle, but I guess that's just the way it is going to go. I have 48 "Likers" as of Today, but at least all but the siblings seem to actually be climbers.


----------



## Sapphic Angel (Jan 5, 2011)

You say 

most of them are friends and family that responded when I flat out ASKED them to Like me.

Also get THEM to refer to THEIR friends and so on, and so on...nag them into 'liking' all of the comments/photos etc as the more interaction, the better.


----------



## Lftd Streetwear (Jan 25, 2011)

Has anyone tried this? You can set up a free online store with Storenvy.com and from your online store, you install a facebook store to your fanpage. I have set up my account w/ storenvy and setup my fan page app. All I need to do is design my site and build up an inventory.


----------



## stf_ceo (Dec 9, 2010)

Lftd Streetwear said:


> Has anyone tried this? You can set up a free online store with Storenvy.com and from your online store, you install a facebook store to your fanpage. I have set up my account w/ storenvy and setup my fan page app. All I need to do is design my site and build up an inventory.


you can setup your own store with just the app from Facebook. All you need is paypal.


----------



## Dermy (Jan 25, 2011)

Create a *profile page* not a like page.

Add everybody in your target market as your friend.
Search topics on facebook like "art" "tattoos" things your brand stands for.

Lets say you took five mintues a day and you add 10 friends a day for a month thats 300 potential customers.

Now if you did that for a year thats 3,600 people.
Nevermind the hundreds of requests from other people who will add you after seeing somebody else be-friending you.


Then you create a following by interaction Example 'wishing them happy birthday' or posting some hilarious links.

Thats just my personal strategy.

So many ways so little time.


----------



## RIIR (Jan 18, 2011)

Dermy said:


> Create a *profile page* not a like page.


I would recommend NOT creating a profile/personal page on Facebook for your business for a few good reasons:

*1. Facebook Terms & Conditions*

Creating a Personal Profile for your business is not how Facebook is intended to be used.Facebook has the right to remove your personal page if they find it it's being used as a business page. You could lose everything.

*2. You're Limited to only 5,000 friends*

On your Personal Facebook Profile you can only have a maximum of 5,000 friends. The number of ‘Likes’ on your Facebook Fan Page is unlimited. You definitely do not want to limit yourself to how many friends/fans you can have!

*3. Search Engines*

In contrast to your Personal Profile, your Facebook Fan Page gets indexed by search engines. So your Fan Page can work into your SEO strategy and help in customers finding you.

*4. Promotion & Competitions*

Facebook does not allow you to use your Personal Facebook Profile to promote your business or run competitions. Again, by violating their terms and conditions you could have your profile shutdown.

*5. Insights & Analytics*

Your Facebook Fan Page comes with all kinds of analytical data about the people who ‘Like’ your page such as city, gender, age, etc. Also, you get insights into how these people interacted with your content and which content was most viewed. This way you can see what people really liked and do more of it!

Hopefully this will clear up some differences and help in deciding what type of page to go with. My two cents...definitely go with a Fan Page!


----------

